# Seeking New AVR recommendations



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm looking to update my home theater for all the 4k/HD Audio types. I'm replacing a Pioneer AVR that I've loved which is a 7.1 system, 110 watts, two-zone (for 2 speakers on my back porch for music). I'd want those minimum requirements. I also now have Atmos up-firing speakers ready to be plugged in and used.

Ideally I'd want Alexa (or a similar assistantant) to manage something like, "Play Spotify on the back porch" 

It would use Direct TV and Apple TV inputs mainly... occassional FireTV. 

Also ideally I'd want it to be updatable to get 2.1 HDMI when that is released.

Money, I don't want to waste it of course, but the specs are more important. 
Thanks in advance for your ideas!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you didn't reveal your speakers' set


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

My living room is currently 5.1. My front L/R are now Pioneer SP-BS22A-LR Dolby Atmos Bookshelf Speakers so I look forward to Atmos when I get a new DVR. There's also 2 speakers in zone 2 to give me stereo on my back porch. Thanks.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The only brand that currently has receivers supporting Alexa is Yamaha. However, they don't have the type of Zone w support that previous Yamaha and Pioneer had. Check them out at bhphotovideo.com.


----------

